# RV Legislation



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have just heard rumours that there is legislation going through or gone through parliament that will effect all RVs over 3.5t.
Whilst the source was a bit vague on the outcome he was certain that it will lead to a tightening up of motorhome regulations.
I have put off buying a larger vehicle until everything is a little clearer. Does anyone have any information. Tom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Putting it off might not be the best plan, IE when they brought out the operators licence to run trucks over 3.5t, if you were already doing it, you had grandad rights to carry on and didn't have to jump through hoops to get one, although once you were given one, you had to go through hoops and obey the new regs to keep it


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As the owner of a small but over 3.5t MH, I have searched the VOSA website.

http://www.vosa.gov.uk

but I didn't find anything relevant to this at all, maybe I didn't use the right phrases, give it a shot, see if you come up with anything.

Kev.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have read the documents and this is probably the regulation that he was talking about. I will try and prise some more info out of him just to make sure, Tom


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The best information on this I came across a while ago is here:
http://www.rvoa.co.uk/20080819.html

http://www.transportoffice.gov.uk/crt/repository/IVA-Guide-version-30-Dec.pdf
http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/veh...e/statusofdirective/enforcementofthedirective
(in particular for motor caravans you see it is only *optional from next month*)
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosacorp/repository/The IVA Inspection Manual for M1 passenger cars.pdf
Note the fact that *wider RVs* will be permitted (page 161).

I remain unclear on the application of the 60% overhang rule as required in the Construction and Use Regulations, or the alternative swing out dimensions:
http://www.wheelbase.net/legislation-help-desk/vehicle-dimensions.html
http://mle.ncalt.com/MLE/data/PL_LGL_NLD_01_02/D2527.asp
The heavy motor car (which is a motor caravan/ motorhome/ RV) bit refers to the swing out alternative to the 60% overhang, the original law for which is this obscure Statutory Instrument (see the Explanatory Note):
http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si1998/19981188.htm
Here's another reference:
http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/dims.html

My educated guess is that RVs will escape this overhang/swing-out requirement. At the moment they do not, and many/most are illegal. Look at section 2.5 of:
http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/veh...howtoimportyourvehicleperman4559?page=2#a1011
and you will see that motorhomes are exempt from Single Vehicle Approval, but also that the SVA is the only lawful alternative to the Construction and Use Regulations. So if they have over a 60% overhang or a greater than 800mm swing when turning a 12.5m radius they are illegal.

However, from next month SVA goes, to be replaced by the Basic IVA which will optionally apply to motorhomes, but is mandatory from 2012. Yet as shown on pg161 _et seq_ of:
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosacorp/repository/The IVA Inspection Manual for M1 passenger cars.pdf
there IS no overhang or swing-out measurement taken.
QED.

Good news, huh? 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Having sweated over researching this last post perhaps a Mod would move it from Off Topic as otherwise it will disappear within the month.

Ta,

Dave


----------

